# Idaho spring bear hunting



## imoffhuntn (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm looking into doing some bear hunting this spring up in Idaho and looking for some friendly advice. Thinking about unit 39 but not sure because of the fires the last few years. If anybody has anything they would be willing to give some advise I could use the help. Thanks


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

If you are not married to specific unit I would recommend just looking at reduced price units. I sure ended up paying a lot just to hunt a place for the fact that I was going to be there and only there on a full price unit. Unfortunately I don't know much about unit 39 but I hunted a burn a few years ago and we still found plenty of fresh bear sign.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I would hit unit 33, 34 and 35 instead. Tons of bears.


----------



## imoffhuntn (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I am not set on any unit I came up with 39 because it's high success rate. But I will look into the other units and the reduced tags. I am think of a spot and stalk because of the distance or would it be good to do a bait sight?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We bait them. You can get the bulk of the bait you need up there at a local IFA or Cal Ranch.


----------



## imoffhuntn (Nov 18, 2012)

Baiting is new for me but it may be in the works. So you can't place bait until the season opens then how often should you check and refill your bait?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

You want to restock and check bait every day. There are a ton of threads on here with regards to bear hunting and baiting. Pretty much everything you need to know is this forum


----------



## imoffhuntn (Nov 18, 2012)

Another question when I go about buying my license for this hunt do you buy a license just for the one unit or is it more of a region wide license?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

do some research.

http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/public/hunt/

It's part of hunting.


----------



## imoffhuntn (Nov 18, 2012)

I've done some research and i am still doing some. My wife reminds me because she is always saying will you get off the computer and stop looking at bear stuff. I've read through all of Idahos stuff just looking for clarification, using the knowledge of other people is also a way to plan and prepare. I think it is by unit like 36 or 39. I just want to narrow it down and get all my info together. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

understood but your clarification should come from the Idaho Fish and Game. I have not hunted there in two years. I won't be responsible for leading you astray with regards to regulations.

The last time I hunted it I purchased a general tag that covered all general units. Each unit then had specific regulations.


----------



## imoffhuntn (Nov 18, 2012)

Understand completely. I have sent them an email just have not heard back yet. Thanks for your help.


----------

